# Tooting Henry's ( Senc) Horn



## manbuckwal (Dec 30, 2013)

Many moons ago ...........I'll cut to the chase lol . Henry graciously accepted a trade to turn this buckeye blank with a lil blue casting for me into a beautiful call (simplified version ) ! The call is being donated to a charity event in March . I hope u don't mind Henry, I wanted to show off your skills ! Thanks again !!!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## TMAC (Dec 30, 2013)

Now that is a good looking call

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 30, 2013)

That's a beautiful Reel Foot call. I would have a hard time prying that one out of my hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks, Tom etal!


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful wood! Awesome job Henry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Dec 30, 2013)

That is a great looking call!!! and a mighty fine peice of wood.

Mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------

